# St. Louis Officer Killed in Iraq



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/23/2005

St. Louis Officer Killed in Iraq While on Active Military Duty

Officer Down: David Day - [St. Louis Park Police Department, Minnesota]

Officer David Day of the St. Louis Park Minnesota Police Department was killed in Iraq while on active military duty on 02-21-05.
Officer Day had been a Commuity Service Officer for about a year an a half and was hired as an Police Officer in February 2004.

David was killed, along with 2 of his comrades, as they were rescuing other members of an overturned vehicle when a road side bomb went off.


----------

